# Spectacular New Species of Leaf-tailed Gecko Discovered in Australia



## findi (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi All,

Madagascar’s bizarre Leaf-Tailed Geckos (Uroplatus spp.) are on the wish lists of many lizard enthusiasts. Even after decades of keeping reptiles in zoos, I was shocked by the sight of my first specimen. Equally unique are Australia’s fantastic Leaf-Tailed Geckos (genus Saltuarius). In color, shape (some look like insect-chewed leaves!), movement and body position, both groups take camouflage to its extreme. The recent (October, 2013) discovery of a new Australian species, the Cape Melville Leaf Tailed Gecko, has caused quite a stir. Its Latin name means “exceptional, extraordinary and exquisite”…and it is very fitting! I know that I’m not alone in being thrilled that there are still such unusual creatures waiting to be found. Read the rest of this article here Spectacular New Species of Leaf-Tailed Gecko Discovered in Australia 

Please also check out my posts on Twitter http://bitly.com/JP27Nj and Facebook http://on.fb.me/KckP1m

My Bio, with photos of animals I’ve been lucky enough to work with: That Pet Place welcomes Zoologist/Herpetologist Frank Indiviglio to That Reptile Blog | That Reptile Blog

Best Regards, Frank Indiviglio


----------

